# Question on Otos



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

So, I bought two otos last week to put in my ten gallon whose only other inhabitant is my male VT. The first 3-4 days, they were super active. The last few days, they mostly hide out. They change spots every now and then, but I never see them chasing each other anymore or dancing up and down the glass like they used to. I never see them eat, though they must be getting something because their bellies are round- not as round as they should be, though. My tank has a ton of diatoms, about the same amount as it did when I first put the otos in- my water has silicates. I've also been trying to supplement with veggies, to get them used to veggies in case I run out of diatoms/biofilm. BTW, the veggies haven't been very successful- no one touches the zucchini, and I've tried 3 slices so far; peas are a no go because my greedy goblin betta hoards them to himself like he's Smaug; the carrot was semi-successful in that _one _of my otos ate some.

The tank is heavily planted and has lots of hiding spots for the otos, but my betta likes to chase them. He doesn't try to nip them, and as soon as they stop swimming he loses interest, but when they're moving, so is he.

I'm worried that because they are only two, they are too intimidated by my betta and that is why they aren't active. Perhaps they are too intimidated to go out to eat as often as they should. I know that otos need groups to feel secure, but I originally only got two because I read that a 10 gallon will only have enough algae to feed two, and I figured that it would be better for them to have the majority of their diet come what they eat in the wild.

Finally getting to my question....does it sound like I should get more otos so my little guys have some security from my big guy? Would the otos be better off with a heavily supplemented diet and more security? Do you think my otos would start eating more if there were more of them?


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

How many hides do you have? This may help out a lot for the otos.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Chevko said:


> How many hides do you have? This may help out a lot for the otos.


Enough that playing 'Find the Otos' can be a rather challenging game, lol.

Here's my setup:


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Really nice setup 

So many hiding places I'm surprised he can find them so easily then. I'll step back so someone with more experience might be able to help =\ I'm not quite sure.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

They probably are eating, but from what I've read they really don't eat too much. If I were you I'd just keep supplementing them with different veggies and see what they like best. Do you Blanche them first?


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, I blanch them. Well, the second zucchini I tried blanching and then let it sit in water for a day before putting it the tank. It got stinky fungus after 12 hours in the tank- ugh! The third one, I tried just defrosting it from the freezer cuz it was already pretty soft.

I read so much conflicting stuff on oto behavior. I was worried cuz some people say that they're always eating. Perhaps I'm being paranoid on that score. Not sure if you can see their bellies too good- my camera stinks with closeups.










So, would you say that their inactivity is normal for their environment, or is it indicative that they are miserable? Nighttime doesn't seem to be much change in their behavior, but who knows what happens when _all_ the lights are out and everyone's in bed.

EDIT: Sorry about the ginormous pictures, can't seem to get them to stay small.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

My oto's don't really get too active either. The first few days they were when they were searching for a good place to hang out, but now all they do is perch on my swords or java fern leaves

Wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay, cool, thanks. I'm just hoping I can get these guys through that tough first month.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Is your tank established? 

Also, you might want to atleast add 1 more preferrably 3 to your clan. They are schooling fish and need friends


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

aemaki09 said:


> Also, you might want to atleast add 1 more preferrably 3 to your clan. They are schooling fish and need friends


LOL. That's what I was asking, if I should get more so they're more comfortable. I just took awhile to get to the question.  I got two because I'd read that 10 gallons only has enough algae to feed two otos, but I was wondering if it would be better to supplement their diet so they can have more friends. 

The tank isn't cycled yet. I'm about a month and a half in to the tank running so it should be done soon. I know it isn't recommended to cycle with these guys, but I'm really careful about checking water params every day and doing water changes twice weekly (one 50% one 40%, once with a gravel vac). My water params are a constant .25 ammonia/ 0 nitrites/ 10 nitrates. The ammonia is .25 from my tap, but I dose daily with Prime to detox it. My filter has a medium flow so the water is oxygenated and there's lots of yummy diatoms.

Do you think I should wait till the tank's cycled before adding more? My betta's still the king, but I want the little guys to be happy, too.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'd supplement and add a few more. 10 gallons IS a little too small for them, but I think you could make it work since you only have 1 betta as a tankmate for them.

I'm not worried about it not being cycled yet, I imagine that you take good care of your water, I'm just worried that there might not be enough algea in there for them yet. You'll definitely want to have blanched something or other in there everyday until the tank has been running for a few months.

If it were me, I'd add 1 more now, and then maybe look into getting 2 more a little down the road.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

aemaki09 said:


> I'm just worried that there might not be enough algea in there for them yet.


That's the strange thing- they haven't even put a dent in the diatoms, which is why I was worried that they were too insecure to come out and nosh on them. I thought they were supposed to love diatoms- I wouldn't have gotten them if I hadn't thought they would have plenty to eat. I'm trying to grow some algae for them on rocks outside, but so far all I've got is a diatom farm. :-?

I'll keep trying the veggies- I've heard it can take some time before they realize it's food. Thinking about trying the Repashy Super Green, too, or the Nutrafin spirulina tablets- it's hard to find commercial food for algae eaters that doesn't have fish in it. Maybe nori, if I can find it.

Anyways, I think you're right and I should get 1 more, at least for now. They're not sick, but they don't seem entirely happy.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I just gotta laugh at myself.

Pardon for the paranoid questions... Yesterday I was worried that my otos weren't eating enough. Then I woke up this morning... 

Now I'm asking...is my oto too fat?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like it might be an eggy female, nicci Lu.

And I honestly don't know what diatom algae is, but I have seen a lot of people online say that their oto's won't touch it


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

aemaki09 said:


> Looks like it might be an eggy female, nicci Lu.


Poor oto, happy fat betta if that's true. I've read it's _extremely_ difficult to breed otos successfully, and I'm way too much of a newbie at fish keeping. OTH, I'd feel somewhat cruel letting any fry hatch in the tank knowing they'll be betta treats. Oh no, more stuff to look up.  



aemaki09 said:


> And I honestly don't know what diatom algae is, but I have seen a lot of people online say that their oto's won't touch it


It's a fuzzy brown-rust colored algae that is often present in tanks that are nearly finished cycling and when there are silicates in the water- both true in my case, I believe. Well, I guess mine won't touch it, go figure. I'm trying some blanched peas threaded on a string that hangs against the wall of the tank- for some reason my betta only tries to eat the veggies when they're laying on the gravel.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nicci Lu said:


> Poor oto, happy fat betta if that's true. I've read it's _extremely_ difficult to breed otos successfully, and I'm way too much of a newbie at fish keeping. OTH, I'd feel somewhat cruel letting any fry hatch in the tank knowing they'll be betta treats. Oh no, more stuff to look up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fuzzy brown-rust colored algae that is often present in tanks that are nearly finished cycling and when there are silicates in the water- both true in my case, I believe. Well, I guess mine won't touch it, go figure. I'm trying some blanched peas threaded on a string that hangs against the wall of the tank- for some reason my betta only tries to eat the veggies when they're laying on the gravel.






The oto's will re absorbe all their eggs so its nothing to worry about (if she is infact eggy) I have never had my oto's spawn but my cories do so on a weekly basis it seems. If I notice I try to save as many eggs as possible, but usually most end up as betta food too. They get so fat! 

Anyways, I have heard oto's aren't fans of diatoms, but wouldn't know from experience. Mine just really like the green algae that grows on the glass, and the bio-film on my plants


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been trying to catch a glimpse of Tweek's belly to see if she (?) has yellow, which is supposed to signify eggs, but so far not cooperating. Oh well, I'll keep an eye on her.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## fairghum (Jan 23, 2013)

aemaki09 said:


> Looks like it might be an eggy female, nicci Lu.
> 
> And I honestly don't know what diatom algae is, but I have seen a lot of people online say that their oto's won't touch it


They better eat it! That's why I got them! I've read they do like to eat diatom algae, and i've had to clean my 20 gal at least every 3 days the past 4 mos. since set up because of the darn stuff. So I'm hoping the little guys I got today will at least help with the chore.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, they'll eat it. The tank mine are in is now diatom free. I still get some on my sponge baffle- my otos love water change day cuz I shake the diatoms off in the tank. I predict you shall have happy, fat otos.


----------

